# "Super moon"



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I just took some as well. Here is one from a few months ago.

Don't forget to snap some of the total eclipse on August 21, 2017 at 1:15. Now that will be worth it. :smile:


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> I just took some as well. Here is one from a few months ago.
> 
> Don't forget to snap some of the total eclipse on August 21, 2017 at 1:15. Now that will be worth it. :smile:


Nice shot!

I would put that in my calendar but I'm sure I'll have a different phone by then, heh. Hmm, I wonder where I will be 5 years from now? Hopefully I'll see it on the news and remember to get outside, lol.

I was thankful the clouds we had today left and I was actually able to see the moon. Usually when there is something cool happening around here we miss out due to the pesky clouds!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Times like this when I miss my 500mm lens that I had for a few weeks before I sold it... Even this is only about 1/8 of the frame so 500mm while long, still not long enough 


February 9, 2009: Snow Moon by ChyLn, on Flickr


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr. Appleton said:


> Times like this when I miss my 500mm lens that I had for a few weeks before I sold it... Even this is only about 1/8 of the frame so 500mm while long, still not long enough
> 
> 
> February 9, 2009: Snow Moon by ChyLn, on Flickr


Awesome shot, fantastic clarity

WooHoo!! Wannabe no more.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice! There was some guy taking pictures through a telescope, using a cell phone cam. :hihi: Came out great too!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Great pics. Here is mine with a 200mm. Was pretty cool seeing how this pic was so much more detailed than anything i took before. Guess it was quite a bit closer and brighter.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, seriously guys. Its 2012, and we still have no color pictures of the moon. We can do better than that.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Okay, seriously guys. Its 2012, and we still have no color pictures of the moon. We can do better than that.


Yeah, give it an Andy Warhol or something


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Wanted to take pics, but it was covered by clouds here.


----------



## R.C. (Jan 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/n8RtgkjJlxo

Heliview of super moon over Cape Town Lion's Head.










Credit to Dirk Tolken.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Those are some wicked shots!

@mot how did you get that quality in the shot?

I myself have a 200mm lens... and my shot looks similar to the OP.

I didn't get to take any photos that night, the Avengers came first... haha.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Artixan - I was amazed at the detail and the only thing I can attribute it to is that it truly was a "super moon".

The settings were as follows on that shot

Canon 60D
Canon EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM lens
focal length: 200mm
ISO: 100
Apeture: F4
Shutter speed: 1/1600 sec

I took other shots with varied apertures, iso and shutter speeds but this one came out the best, though they were all pretty similar.


----------

